# Where Do You Want to Be in Ten Years?



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Doesn't have to be limited to dog stuff, but certainly can include it.

Where I'd like to be in 10 years as far as certain goals or personal growth? Just a few goals, some lofty some not so much.

* I'd like to have the first female American Bulldog (I think) to get a Mondio I, maybe a II. It's lofty, maybe not in the cards (we'll see how she develops plus more importantly how much I learn and can bring out of her, not to mention there are others out there who will probably beat me to it even if I do achieve a I), but it's a goal that should keep me motivated to keep working and learning all I can.

* Maybe add another dog to the herd. Eventually I'd like to try one of the Shepherds or a Bouvier. Not in a rush, but I have a wide range of curiosity in different types of breeds, plus actually like the Herders more than I thought I would.

* Learn to really read and respond to dogs. Kind of based off of one of Lee's posts on respect, I'd like to be self-aware and smart/savvy enough to have a really hard/strong dog and earn their respect whilst also avoiding too many stupid mistakes and knowing what to do to redirect things when they happen. Fortunately (or unfortunately, depending on how you look at it), I have what I believe to be great trainers so it's all on me to not f-up too much. But I like the idea of eventually being able to really push a dog that pushes me and gain a mutual respect and great bond while also reaching as close to our potential as possible.

* Teach my daughter to responsibly handle dogs, firearms, a fishing rod, and hopefully get a couple nice trail bikes for us to do all the fun stuff my wife isn't in to. It should be fun as well as give me an excuse to get some cool stuff that I can share with my daughter.

* Get back into Judo a/o Boxing. Hoping my shoulder eventually rehabs. I hate getting old a/o injured. I do like the physical & mental discipline involved in the training and sparring of martial arts though.

-Cheers


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

10 yrs!  I'll be happy if I'm "outside the box" so to speak. 
You hate getting old because of injuries from Judo and boxing! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
Tae Kwon Do and kickboxing in my dumber years. Broken nose, broken ribs 3-4 times, most of my toes and fingers have either been broken or dislocated, dislocated jaw, knee, yadda, yadda!
I can pinpoint every single spot on a cold damp morning. The wife says I walk like Tim Conway doing his old man impression when I get up in the morning. A nice sunny day makes me feel like I'm only.....50 again. 
Look at them as just another set of life's character builders and enjoy the good days. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
I just hope I got another dog or two in me. :lol:;-)


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Retired at 41, man that would be nice!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm with Bob. I just want to be above ground and able to do for myself. 

DFrost


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I'm with Bob. I just want to be above ground and able to do for myself.
> 
> DFrost



Add me to that list too.
Kids are talking about "thinking outside the box"
I'm happy to just "be" outside the box 
In ten years? I'll settle for upright and mobile, anything more will be gravy :=)


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

(Keep in mind I am 20 years old) I come from a family where I dont actually have to work, but I want to be financially independent by my own devices...

I want to be to the point where I can be a responsible handler and trainer.

I want to still be training in Martial Arts... Been doing Olympic Taekwondo since I was 4 (not that bull s h i t point sparring) and training hardd in MMA.

Maybe have a family???


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> Tae Kwon Do and kickboxing in my dumber years. Broken nose, broken ribs 3-4 times, most of my toes and fingers have either been broken or dislocated, dislocated jaw, knee, yadda, yadda!
> :lol:;-)


 
Where did you train TKD? And I have been lucky, never been seriously injured! I was training w/ Stanford Collegiate team when I was 13! Yikes! I was a lil kid fighting men... that was a trip!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Gregory Escolta said:


> (Keep in mind I am 20 years old) I come from a family where I dont actually have to work,



Gregory,

Go fuk yourself


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I want to be done with my residency in nutrition and be certified in rehab (particularly sports medicine). I want an awesome facility out in Colorado where I can work with an orthopaedic surgeon or two to do the surgeries and I can help rehab working and performance dogs from surgery or injury and formulate their diet plans to meet their nutritional needs. Also have the facilities to help overweight and obese pets lose weight. I've had a lot of luck with foster dogs doing this (I've had just as many fat ones who spent too many years on Ol' Roy or worse than skinny, half starved ones), so I want to show clients it can be possible. Heck, even have an indoor facility to train and exercise with your dog, even in inclement weather. Next to the facility, I want a nice big field for training in agility and protection sport and a pond for swimming, water retrieval work, and dock diving. 

At my own house, I want horses, goats, sheep, and poultry along with the dogs. I also want a nice big garden where I can get the majority of my fresh food in season and be as self sufficient as possible.


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Gregory,
> 
> Go fuk yourself


 
Homie, I will beat your ******* A$$. You dont want anything to do with me.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Gregory Escolta said:


> Homie, I will beat your f u c k i n g A$$. You dont want anything to do with me.


It's not cool to beat up on old guys[-([-X HOMIE


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Hey Bruce Lee when you actually fcking grow-up maybe you will learn to read between the lines...he was giving you a hard time about not needing to work.


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

Keith Jenkins said:


> Hey Bruce Lee when you actually fcking grow-up maybe you will learn to read between the lines...he was giving you a hard time about not needing to work.


 
If he was actually joking, my apologies to him for reacting that way, but I cannot infer over the net the manner in which he is actually saying things. My family wasnt always prosperous, My dad was 1st generation filipino american. He grew up in the projects and in the ghetto. He did well in business... I have been working very hard since I was12 years old, so dont think im some spoiled trust fund baby or some shit. I work hard, and my successes in the future will be my own, not because I have a rich daddy..

Thomas, if you were just joking, my apologies for my reaction! If u meant it as a joke, it was simply a misunderstanding.


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Keith Jenkins said:


> Hey Bruce Lee when you actually fcking grow-up maybe you will learn to read between the lines...he was giving you a hard time about not needing to work.


That and some old guys know their limitations and will just pop a cap or 16 in your a$$


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Craig Wood said:


> That and some old guys know their limitations and will just pop a cap or 16 in your a$$


lol...preach on!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gregory,

Please check your PMs.

Thank you.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Gregory Escolta said:


> Homie, I will beat your f u c k i n g A$$. You dont want anything to do with me.


Got video of your mma?

Thomas had the last fight go his way. You may be calling a "amber lamp"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDD9FmdmUN4


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Gregory Escolta said:


> (Keep in mind I am 20 years old) I come from a family where I dont actually have to work



awesome. So you won't have a problem with coming up with $50,000 for my Rottweiler. A guy like you will never find a better one. Whatcha say Homie?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Gregory Escolta said:


> Homie, I will beat your f u c k i n g A$$. You dont want anything to do with me.


 
Oh my, what a punk ass. At least we know his true colors now.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f8/thomas-barriano-14935/#post183333




And back to our regularly scheduled programming ......


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

Chris Michalek said:


> awesome. So you won't have a problem with coming up with $50,000 for my Rottweiler. A guy like you will never find a better one. Whatcha say Homie?


HAHA! I will say that one bad rott. Havent seen one hit harder... 50k is still not in my range maestro!



Chris McDonald said:


> Oh my, what a punk ass. At least we know his true colors now.


Want to know my true colors? Why dont you ask Thomas what I said after the fact. It was a misunderstanding!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f8/thomas-barriano-14935/#post183333
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Got video of your mma?
> 
> Thomas had the last fight go his way. You may be calling a "amber lamp"
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDD9FmdmUN4


 
That vid was funny! I got old vids of me when I did tkd, but that was a long time ago...

This is my lil brother a few years ago... hes the one in the blue
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpWRGAhWaa8&feature=related

Heres some of my old classmates and sparring partners (the bigger guys)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGx1Rru82RI

Taekwondo wasnt my thing tho. All kicks and all about speed and scoring, not hurting ppl. I like punching and slamming, so MMA was a better fit.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

10 years...I would like to be at Westminster. LOL

And Gregory, those punk ass kid days weren't that long ago if your only 20.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Got video of your mma?
> 
> Thomas had the last fight go his way. You may be calling a "amber lamp"
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDD9FmdmUN4


Epic Beard Man's legend will live on forever! HaHa!!




But I gotta say, these are the two best things to come out of the whole EBM/AC Transit Fight affair:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jw8lQaqdOfE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeV3Te8xTlE








btw, these purple shirt moves are how I imagine Gregory's fighting prowess :razz:: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqTfH0oex2w


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Gregory what is Olympic TaeKwondo ? Are you saying you were in the olympics or you tried out at a event?
Are you in Hawaii training with Bj Penn? Have you had any MMA fights?
How big are you, weight wise, not in the pants?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

James you are awarded the video finder king!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

btw, these purple shirt moves are how I imagine Gregory's fighting prowess :razz:: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqTfH0oex2w

You cant make this stuff up... this is great..


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Gregory what is Olympic TaeKwondo ? Are you saying you were in the olympics or you tried out at a event?
> Are you in Hawaii training with Bj Penn? Have you had any MMA fights?
> How big are you, weight wise, not in the pants?


 
No theres olympic style tkd, 3 rounds 2 minutes w/ no stopping unless K.O. Then theres point fighting tkd (which is rele boring and dumb) where when a point is scored they pause the fight and yea, its like little skirmishes. I did compete in the Junior olympics and got 2nd out of all 50 states, and state champ 4 or 5 times... I trained w/ the Stanford TKD team when I was 13 under coach Gormley.. I would love to train w/ BJ! My brother did the youth week camp they have out there, but I am located near AKA Kickboxing gym where Cain Velasquez, Josh Thompson, Josh Koscheck, phil Barino and Mike swick train. I will be starting there soon now that I have money and a better schedule. i was training w/ a local Muay Thai school. Weight wise, not in the pants huh? I am 5'11 and walk around @ 225... Fight weight would b 205.. No MMA fight, just cage sparing and backyard bouts with friends and other MMA fighters. i do it for fun!


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

Chris McDonald said:


> btw, these purple shirt moves are how I imagine Gregory's fighting prowess :razz:: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqTfH0oex2w
> 
> You cant make this stuff up... this is great..


 
Box a brawler! If someone came at me like that, I would double leg that som' b i t c h so fast he wouldnt know what hit him. Thats ghetto brawlin, and thats why Kimbo dont get no respect! Please believe that is not my prowess.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Gregory Escolta said:


> Box a brawler! If someone came at me like that, I would double leg that som' b i t c h so fast he wouldnt know what hit him. Thats ghetto brawlin, and thats why Kimbo dont get no respect! Please believe that is not my prowess.


 
That is a great video to watch anyway you look at it. I cant really express how much I don’t care about your “prowess” :roll:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> 10 years...I would like to be at Westminster. LOL!



 Cmon Don! Folks have been tossed off here for less BS then that! :grin::grin::grin::grin:O


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Cmon Don! Folks have been tossed off here for less BS then that! :grin::grin::grin::grin:O


Seriously! Everytime I think of Westminster bulldog ball massages come to mind. Don't be that guy, Don! LOL


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

James Lechernich said:


> Seriously! Everytime I think of Westminster bulldog ball massages come to mind. Don't be that guy, Don! LOL


or the dudes in tweed suits spitting pieces of hotdogs at their terriers, no offense to ya'll working terrier folks.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

No suit for me in the breed ring. It was a nice sport coat and slacks. :lol:;-)


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Cmon Don! Folks have been tossed off here for less BS then that! :grin::grin::grin::grin:O


LOL Just a thoght. Guess you have to show em to get there. Guess I'll have to settle for something less flamboyant.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Flamboyant is in the toy ring. :lol:


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Flamboyant is in the toy ring. :lol:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o25afKNzOFM

I understand Don's dogs catch a lot of fur, but something tells me he can't rock that coat!





For Don's dial-up affliction:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My daughters got me that DVD. Said I was more like the guy with the hound dog. :-k


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> My daughters got me that DVD. Said I was more like the guy with the hound dog. :-k


 










Guess who? :-\"


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

James Lechernich said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o25afKNzOFM
> 
> I understand Don's dogs catch a lot of fur, but something tells me he can't rock that coat!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:lol::lol::lol:
I will say that I had a very nice group winning Norwich Terrier a Specialty winning Border Terrier and a group placing Bull Terrier...........but they were terriers damit! :evil: :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> I will say that I had a very nice group winning Norwich Terrier a Specialty winning Border Terrier and a group placing Bull Terrier...........but they were terriers damit! :evil: :lol::lol::lol:


Once a terrierman....always a terrierman Bob. Just something about em.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Yep! Had kerrys, Norwich, Bull, Border, JRT and a couple of them real ugly little working ones with no name. :lol:
Hopefully it ain't over yet!


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> At my own house, I want horses, goats, sheep, and poultry along with the dogs. I also want a nice big garden where I can get the majority of my fresh food in season and be as self sufficient as possible.


Me too. 

Are you sure you don't want my help with your doggie fat camp? I'm working on a 30 pound weight loss dog now. :twisted:

Or a commune. I could totally do that as long as I can have goats and chickens.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Sounds like a plan, Anne. \\/ If all goes well and you get in the first time you apply, when would you be done with vet school?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I want to increase the size of my Harem and perhaps acquire a few more goats for trading in case society collapses.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

I noticed I've goofed off on this thread without actually answering the question. Oops! 



Anyways, in 10yrs I'd to like to have/be:


1. Older, wiser, and still able to stave off the wearing of depends undergarments.

2. Become more self-sufficient/'green'.

3. Running my own business.

4. Fluent in 2 or more languages besides English.

5. Having at least started the journey of visiting every continent.

6. Do something service related with dogs.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Out of the dog sport shit....Living on the north shore of Hawaii, retired, surfing....drinking tropical drinks with little umbrellas in them. Going grocery shopping in just board shorts. And my biggest worry will be not getting the sand on my feet in my bed when I go to sleep every night.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

James Downey said:


> Out of the dog sport shit....Living on the north shore of Hawaii, retired, surfing....drinking tropical drinks with little umbrellas in them. Going grocery shopping in just board shorts. And my biggest worry will be not getting the sand on my feet in my bed when I go to sleep every night.


Lee....is that you????The drinks with umbrellas sounds familiar.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

James Downey said:


> Out of the dog sport shit....Living on the north shore of Hawaii, retired, surfing....drinking tropical drinks with little umbrellas in them. Going grocery shopping in just board shorts. And my biggest worry will be not getting the sand on my feet in my bed when I go to sleep every night.



what's keeping you from doing that now? BTW- I think Hawaii totally sucks balls. People who say they love it are people that really haven't traveled. Gimmie Thailand or Vietnam anyday over Hawaii. Shit, you could effectively retire on about $20,000 in one of those places and live like a king.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Since Westminster is out. I want to be a gate keeper. A gate keeper to the new and wonderful fantasy land called Free Healthcare World. It would be based on a Sci Fi movie called Water World. I would stand at the gate and collect all the monies from the liberals to get into Free Healthcare World. As they asked about the razor wire surrounding the place I could tell them that it is to keep the bad, none believers of fantasy out. There is much more to my story but, they say your supposed to leave em wanting more.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Sounds like a plan, Anne. \\/ If all goes well and you get in the first time you apply, when would you be done with vet school?


No idea. I withdrew from classes! I couldn't take seeing my 3 year old son only 1 day a week. The 2 hours of commuting every day didn't help either. [-( I'm enjoying being a stay-at-home momma for now. Need a tech? 8-[


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

By the way, for those wondering where this fine new fantasy world of Free Healthcare world is, next time you here a cow bell, look outside. If it is a sheep wearing that bell, just fall in behind it because this is where it is going to bring you.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I love this quote and it kinda pertains to this thread

"if you want to know your past, look at the present moment. If you want to know your future, look at the present moment" - Buddha


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

Chris Michalek said:


> what's keeping you from doing that now? BTW- I think Hawaii totally sucks balls. People who say they love it are people that really haven't traveled. Gimmie Thailand or Vietnam anyday over Hawaii. Shit, you could effectively retire on about $20,000 in one of those places and live like a king.


 
SO TRUE! My aunt and uncle moved to the Philippines and have and estate and like 10 maids! Not a bad way to spend 10k LOL


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> what's keeping you from doing that now? BTW- I think Hawaii totally sucks balls. People who say they love it are people that really haven't traveled. Gimmie Thailand or Vietnam anyday over Hawaii. Shit, you could effectively retire on about $20,000 in one of those places and live like a king.


 
UMMM.... what do you mean the dog sports stuff or moving to Hawaii? Well, The dog sport thing is like the mafia, I tried to get out....but they keep pulling me back in. It's got me, I like training dogs. But I do not want to be one of the old geezers on the field who cannot handle the dogs anymore, but still try and everyone watches in pity.

Also, as for moving to Hawaii....Official Orders from the Commanding Officer, Head Quarters U.S Coast Guard to report to U.S. Coast Guard Air Station Detroit till 2012 kinda puts a damper on your travel plans.

I lived in Hawaii for about 3 years.Loved every minute. Lived in Thailand for 2 years., it was an experience. But someone who claims they would rather live in SE asia, and not the states, has only vacationed in these places....never actually resided there. 

And effectively retire on 20k is a bit of an exgerration. You need about a third, of what you would in the u.s. to retire. So unless you can retire on 60k here....you cannot retire on 20k there.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

James Downey said:


> I lived in Hawaii for about 3 years.Loved every minute. Lived in Thailand for 2 years., it was an experience. But someone who claims they would rather live in SE asia, and not the states, has only vacationed in these places....never actually resided there.
> 
> And effectively retire on 20k is a bit of an exgerration. You need about a third, of what you would in the u.s. to retire. So unless you can retire on 60k here....you cannot retire on 20k there.


Um yeah.... I'm actually from Vietnam, I still travel back there once a year with my family and tend to stay anywhere from 10 - 90 days at a time.

Hawaii sucks as a place to live. Been through there a few times with extended stays when I was doing some recording sessions with a Native.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

I will be close to celebrating 28 years employment in a career not many can stay sane working in . If still alive and hopefully somewhat sane I will have a comfortable Group IV pension. 

My thoughts are.....on a Carribean Island for a few months with my wife soaking up the rays, reading a book (with glasses by then) and a Oliva Series V Double Toro in my mouth!:lol::lol::lol: 

Oh yeah...hopefully still have a full head of hair although gray and both knees still working!


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I decided I will get a Mali and train FR for my mid-life crisis. But that is more than 10 years away. :lol:

I think I want to get out of training for $$ so I can enjoy it again.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> what's keeping you from doing that now? BTW- I think Hawaii totally sucks balls. People who say they love it are people that really haven't traveled. Gimmie Thailand or Vietnam anyday over Hawaii. Shit, you could effectively retire on about $20,000 in one of those places and live like a king.


I can think of several places I've been that I wouldn't mind revisiting. If I had one choice it would be Venice, Italy. I didn't leave anything in Viet Nam and can't think of a reason I'd want to go back

DFrost


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

David Frost said:


> I can think of several places I've been that I wouldn't mind revisiting. If I had one choice it would be Venice, Italy. I didn't leave anything in Viet Nam and can't think of a reason I'd want to go back
> 
> DFrost



I like italy too. And I agree that Vietnam is a pretty dirty and nasty place but if you know where to go, it's amazingly beautiful. Have you been there in the past 10-15 years? much has changed? I'm going back there with my mother and my wife for three weeks in Sept.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

No sir. I've not returned.

DFrost


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I can think of several places I've been that I wouldn't mind revisiting. If I had one choice it would be Venice, Italy. I didn't leave anything in Viet Nam and can't think of a reason I'd want to go back
> 
> DFrost


Well, the way the post was left I feel like we are hanging Oh the suspense The last sentence had the hook in it.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Seems pretty difinitive to me. 

DFrost


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> Um yeah.... I'm actually from Vietnam, I still travel back there once a year with my family and tend to stay anywhere from 10 - 90 days at a time.
> 
> Hawaii sucks as a place to live. Been through there a few times with extended stays when I was doing some recording sessions with a Native.


 
I guess, Hawaii is not for everyone. I am not sure what sucks....the clean air, the clean water, the good food, the friendly people....I heard about the natives being rude to whites....Never had one bad experience. The surf is great....wildlife is everywhere. There is something to do for free within 20 minutes of whereever you are. I think I closed the widows in my house 3 times a year. They play movies on the beach for free every sunday....fishing is phenonmal. Had a a humpback whale swim under my kayak in 30 feet of water. The only shoes I owned were my flight boots. I am sure Vietnam is beautiful...Thailand was gorgeous. But I still believe thier is no place like the U.S.A. At least I have not found one yet....


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Anne Vaini said:


> No idea. I withdrew from classes! I couldn't take seeing my 3 year old son only 1 day a week. The 2 hours of commuting every day didn't help either. [-( I'm enjoying being a stay-at-home momma for now. Need a tech? 8-[


Awww, bummer...I was looking forward to being colleagues.  I'll let you know in a couple years about being a tech and I'll need a good trainer for my program too! \\/


----------



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I want to be a gate keeper.


 Is this like a Wal Mart door greeter?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Michael Wise said:


> Is this like a Wal Mart door greeter?


Precisely Michael....with a few changes. Wal Mart is a discount house and is real. I am going to take all your money and you never get to come out of this fantasy land once your in it.


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

James,
Been living in Thailand for the past six years and see no reason to leave.I live at a good distance from the tourist traps and i dont lock my door when i go out.Love the food and it is always hot but a little too hot right now.
Living in a small one room house but starting on a bigger house soon.If you stay away from certain places you can live on 1000 dollars or less if you have to.
I feel a lot saver here then in the country i came from.To get back on topic,probably will be here in ten years time.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I was in Thailand for a year back in '73. IT really is a pretty country. I was at Korat, if you know that area. I enjoyed my time there. 

DFrost


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

David,
Thailand is still a pretty country but i guess a lot of things have changed since you were here.I know Korat also,travelled a lot by motorbike and visited most of the major bikemeetings from Chiang Mai to Phuket.
Sold the bike last year and settled in a small town near the beach.


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

James Downey said:


> I guess, Hawaii is not for everyone. I am not sure what sucks....the clean air, the clean water, the good food, the friendly people....I heard about the natives being rude to whites....Never had one bad experience. The surf is great....wildlife is everywhere. There is something to do for free within 20 minutes of whereever you are. I think I closed the widows in my house 3 times a year. They play movies on the beach for free every sunday....fishing is phenonmal. Had a a humpback whale swim under my kayak in 30 feet of water. The only shoes I owned were my flight boots. I am sure Vietnam is beautiful...Thailand was gorgeous. But I still believe thier is no place like the U.S.A. At least I have not found one yet....


 
Im an islander... my family is from hawaii. Ive visited a lot of other places... I love hawaii, but Id never stay there longer than 2 weeks.... Its not clean anymore, its so ugly actually that I turned dwn a full scholorship to UH Manoa... Its too touristy as well, Id much rather go to Tahiti or Samoa.. And the locals arent jus rude to Haoles (white ppl) but if you arent from the neighborhood, u better know someone there.. Gangs are very prevalent there now as well with a large influx of samoan and tongan transplants. Dnt get me wrong, love Gods country, and the Aloha spirit and I have a lot of love for my native roots, but its not the BEST..


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

James Downey said:


> I guess, Hawaii is not for everyone. I am not sure what sucks....the clean air, the clean water, the good food, the friendly people....I heard about the natives being rude to whites....Never had one bad experience. The surf is great....wildlife is everywhere. There is something to do for free within 20 minutes of whereever you are. I think I closed the widows in my house 3 times a year. They play movies on the beach for free every sunday....fishing is phenonmal. Had a a humpback whale swim under my kayak in 30 feet of water. The only shoes I owned were my flight boots. I am sure Vietnam is beautiful...Thailand was gorgeous. But I still believe thier is no place like the U.S.A. At least I have not found one yet....


 
Im an islander... my family is from hawaii. Ive visited a lot of other places... I love hawaii, but Id never stay there longer than 2 weeks.... Its not clean anymore, its so ugly actually that I turned dwn a full scholorship to UH Manoa... Its too touristy as well, Id much rather go to Tahiti or Samoa.. And the locals arent jus rude to Haoles (white ppl) but if you arent from the neighborhood, u better know someone there.. Gangs are very prevalent there now as well with a large influx of samoan and tongan transplants. Dnt get me wrong, love Gods country, and the Aloha spirit and I have a lot of love for my native roots, but its not the BEST..


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

jack van strien said:


> David,
> Thailand is still a pretty country but i guess a lot of things have changed since you were here.I know Korat also,travelled a lot by motorbike and visited most of the major bikemeetings from Chiang Mai to Phuket.
> Sold the bike last year and settled in a small town near the beach.



I think Chiang Mai has, on average, the prettiest women I've ever seen. Only beach I was familiar with was Pattiya (sp?). I also liked the food. I was in northern Thailand, near the Laotian border and ate in a small village. I think that was the sickest I've ever been. I can't imagine being any sicker and still living, ha ha. 

DFrost


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

David Frost said:


> I think Chiang Mai has, on average, the prettiest women I've ever seen.


Pictures? 

-Cheers


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

David Ruby said:


> Pictures?
> 
> -Cheers


I sure hope not. 

DFrost


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Walking the LA. coast and eaten "scrimps"...yelling at Kim to train harder. Then going to GA. to make sure them Damn Lyda boys ain't messing training up. If I rest a spell...I might hit Texas, just because!


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

been to bora bora and santarini, I think it might be all downhill from here on out


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

Sorry David,maybe i should have send one with a dog in it?


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

David Ruby said:


> Pictures?
> 
> -Cheers


Yea I wanna see too! HAHA



David Frost said:


> I sure hope not.
> 
> DFrost


I guess... What happens in thailand stays in thailand? Or are you questioning whether or not they were lady boys? LOL


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

I want to get a Phd in clinical pyschology so let's see if I will get that in 10 years from now. I would like to work with kids and adults who are hard of hearing and deaf as a therapist. And get a malinois to train for french ring. Maybe start a family if I happen to meet a decent man. If not, I'm happy being single forever.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, I don't know about 10 years from now but I am headed for the big *Fresno Tea Party* for the day. Maybe we will be discussing Free Healthcare World!


----------

